# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور ومواصفات نوكيا Nokia Lumia 710

## mohamed73

نوكيا لوميا 710 , مواصفات نوكيا لومينا 710 الجديد أحد هواتف نوكيا التي  تعمل بنظام ويندوز فون 7.5 من شركة مايكروسوفت , صور nokia 710 price    *Nokia 710 - Nokia Lumia 710 يعرف أيضا باسم Nokia Sabre*   *مواصفات نوكيا 710 لوميا - Nokia Lumia 710 Specifications* الالوان
الواجهة الامامية : أبيض , أسود
الواجهة الخلفية : أبيض , أصفر , سماوي, أحمر, أسود    الذاكرة
ذاكرة داخلية 8 GB
512 MB RAM
لا يدعم ذاكرة خارجية microSD    الكاميرا
الكاميرا الخلفية 5 MP
فلاش LED
تركيز تلقائي
تصوير فيديو 720p    البطارية
وقت الاستعداد : 400 ساعة في وضع 2G و 400 ساعة في وضع 3G
وقت التحدث : 6 ساعات و 50 دقيقة في وضع 2G و 7 ساعات و 40 دقيقة في وضع 3G    مميزات أخرى
نظام ويندوز فون مانجو 7.5 Microsoft Windows Phone 7.5 Mango
معالج بسرعة 1.4 GHz
راديو FM
A-GPS
Bluetooth 2.1
microUSB v2.0
واي فاي Wi-Fi
منفذ صوت 3.5mm
وزن الجهاز 125.5 جرام
شاشة TFT باللمس بحجم 3.7 انش
دعم اللمس المتعدد
حساس للتدوير
سمك الجهاز 12.5 mm    الشبكات
EDGE / GPRS
2G / GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900
3G / HSDPA 850 / 900 / 1900 / 2100   *عيوب الجهاز*
للاسف لايدعم اللغة العربية    *سعر نوكيا 710 لوميا 710 - اسعار Nokia Lumia 710 prices*
سعر نوكيا 710 بالدولار : 515 دولار امريكي
سعر نوكيا لوميا 710 باليورو : 317 يورو    *صور نوكيا لوميا 710 , Nokia Lumia 710 images*                        
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

